# Upgrading KDE



## binyo66 (Feb 24, 2013)

I read the /usr/ports/UPDATING today and it mentions

```
20130203:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated to 4.9.5. kdemultimedia4, kdenetwork4,
  kde-runtime and kde-workspace ports have been split, they must be
  deinstalled before running any port upgrade tool:

  # pkg_delete -f kdemultimedia-4\* kdenetwork-4\* \
    kde-workspace-4\* kde-runtime-4\*
```
Anyone knows what it means?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2013)

What's unclear about it?


----------



## MauroEldritch (Feb 27, 2013)

binyo66 said:
			
		

> I read the /usr/ports/UPDATING today and it mentions
> 
> ```
> 20130203:
> ...



It means:
That KDE ports are now updated to 4.9.5 version.
In order  to upgrade any port you must first deinstall the packages named before (kdemultimedia4, kdenetwork4, kde-runtime, kde-workspace ) using the command supplied at the bottom line. pkg_delete -f will force deinstallation of mentioned packages. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but using the * char means "ALL" inside the directory. 

Hope it could be clearer now. Regards.


----------



## xibo (Feb 27, 2013)

The * character is passed to pkg_delete instead of being replaced by "all" by the shell, since it is escaped, and will be replaced by versioning information.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2013)

The asterisk is a wildcard. It represents zero or more characters. It has to be escaped or the shell will try to translate it instead of the wildcard being translated by the pkg_delete(1) command.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wildcard_character


----------

